# Cat missing after fight



## Worried owner (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi I just got home to find my cats hair all over the back garden then I saw next doors cat with marks on this fur so thinks he must of been fighting with him.

I cant find my little cat any where now I'm getting very worried in case his hurt and I know that if cats aren't feeling to good they go off and hide which isnt very good if there hurt bad.

If any has any advise please help I'm worried sick


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

The only advice I can offer is to *try* noy to worry. Your cat has probably wandered off to nurse their wounded *pride*!

My cats are always getting into scrapes with other neighbourhood cats (even though they're as soft as clarts in their own right) and my lad, Dinsdale is always nicking off for days at a time and then reappears as if nothings wrong!

Let us know if your cat shows up. x


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I am afraid I do not agree with the above. If my cat's fur was spread all over the garden, and was missing, I certainly would be VERY worried. The damage caused in a serious cat fight could be substantial. I would suggest you check all the neighbouring properties for your cat. If and when he is home check him carefully for any wounds, even bruising. Also check his eyes for damage. Abscesses caused by bites and scratches can be very painful and can make him very ill.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Try not to worry, chances are he is fine.
How long has he been missing?
The best thing to do is keep calling him, if he knows you are home he may come back knowing your are there to protect him.
If he does not reappear after a while could you ask your neighbours if he is in their gardens?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

I would be worried sick too, very understandable.

I would go for a walk and calling for him constantly, take some treats to shake/rustle and try and coax him out that way. 

I truly hope he isn't badly hurt  please so let us know how he is when you find him.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Don't mean to make a bad situation worse, but if my cat had been in a fight where fur had literally flown I would be very worried! I would scout your local area as soon as poss, ask neighbours, put up posters and bring along some very smelly, fish-flavoured food. Keep calling your cat and listen very carefully, they may be stuck in someone's shed or garage accidentally.

I hope you get your cat back safe and sound, and when you do, an immediate trip to the vet is needed in case your cat is wounded.

Best of luck, keep us updated


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

What a worry! If it makes you feel better by doing something rather than sitting super glued to the window I would grab your packet of dreamies and get out and call the little one home... chances are he's hiding, he just needs a familiar voice of welcome.

let us know when he's back and if he's ok as we will all be worrying! 

check him all over for bites etc then extra cuddles.
x


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Just realised the thread is just over a month old. I wonder what happened to the cat?

Edit --- There was obviously a double-post, I found the other one here. The cat was found, so a nice ending all round


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Just realised the thread is just over a month old. I wonder what happened to the cat?
> 
> Edit --- There was obviously a double-post, I found the other one here. The cat was found, so a nice ending all round


ooohh I'm glad you said that or I'd worry all night....

Is there any way of finding out?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

ewelsh said:


> ooohh I'm glad you said that or I'd worry all night....
> 
> Is there any way of finding out?


Finding out about what?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

If the little cat is alright!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

ewelsh said:


> If the little cat is alright!


Ohh, use the link I posted (click on 'here') on my previous post, details are on page 2 

The cat was found but I don't know what the vet said, OP never came back.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Just read it

thanks....


----------

